# Auto Finesse vs Mercedes Benz S6000



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*Auto Finesse vs Mercedes Benz S600*

This vehicle was treated to a correction detail by us earlier this week, so i took some pics and thought id return to the normal "write up" form with pics and text (no video with great tunes for this one guys )

Enjoy:

On Arrival:




























First job on the list was the wash stage, Mike set to work on the wheels with smart wheels armed with smart wheels and a bucket full of various brush's, whilst i got to work on the door shuts, under bonnet and boot with Megs APC, before treating the lower section to a citrus TFR and coating of Bilt Hamber auto foam, rinsed and washed with the usual two bucket method and wash mits:













































































































Once washed and dried we got indoors fast (too cold outside for us ) and set to work removing any bonded contaminants from the paint work using 3M blue clay and Megs Last Touch:




























Once the paint work was clean and free from contamination, we took paint depth readings and inspected the paint work:





































Some polish & pad combos where tested and we settled on a new little trick we have been getting good results and ease with, Menz 3.02ip with some 3M Ultrafina, then ultrafina and a finishing pad to finish down to perfect finish:





































Correction and finish was great after a IPA wipe down:





































Before:










After:










After 18hours of combined polishing we set about the more fine detailed parts:

Tail pipes polished:

Before:










After:










Paint work preped with Lime Prime Lite & waxed with two coats of Supernatural:




























Mike Detailed the interior, with a through vac, plastics cleaned with APC, leather treated with gliptone twins, glass cleaned by my self, tyres dressed with Megs Endurance gel & brite work polished with megs NXT, to leave the S600 looking like this:


















































































Thanks for looking, as always all comments and questions welcome

James B


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks excellent. never got on with the 3M range - what were the temps like outside?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Thorough job, the car looks mint! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great. Nice work. I spy a few Aston's under cover?!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There was me thinking how slow I am but seeing your combined 18 hours of polishing makes me feel a tad less slow...lovely job btw:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice james looks very deep and wet


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done! But an S6000... must be extermely powerfull?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice turn around chaps, great finish.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

exalant work as always :thumb:

if you don't mind i will copy and past this onto the local dub forum so that ste can see your work :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

This is one off my favorite cars, and after your work...I lovet more! :argie:

Top job in a big, big car....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with superb results


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

More nice work james... huge car to correct!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

big car great finish :thumb: how long did this take with two of you ?


Ant


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, i dont have exact hours (i tend to just try and get the job in hand done, im not much of a clock watcher), it was done across two days, with the pair of us flat out the first & second day, id estimate around 28 hours labor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

so 28hrs then lol


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work as usual guys:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DETAIL said:


> so 28hrs then lol


I guess so  they are a big old bus to work on, however they are nice big flat panels with no trim line breaking them up and no awkward grills etc, the roof is all glass (bar a smal strip of black gel coated beam down the sides (same as you get on the pillars between front and rear windows) if you get your head down and get a move on the correction stage soon gets done, id not like to have to correct one all my self tho  its handy having a extra pair of capable hands when it comes to correction work.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a beautiful looking S600 there, fantastic work!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Pimpin'

Nice work James :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

-tom- said:


> very nice james looks very deep and wet


keep it clean please, its a family show!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

james b said:


> I guess so  they are a big old bus to work on, however they are nice big flat panels with no trim line breaking them up and no awkward grills etc, the roof is all glass (bar a smal strip of black gel coated beam down the sides (same as you get on the pillars between front and rear windows) if you get your head down and get a move on the correction stage soon gets done, id not like to have to correct one all my self tho  its handy having a extra pair of capable hands when it comes to correction work.


This was my reason for asking time scales because i have an brabus booked in next month and i'm up against for time .It was good to have an insight on time i may have to ask someone for a hand .

Thanks again fella :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking mint guys.


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

looks great james, top work. what polisher do you use, i remember it was almost exactly the same as mine, but had a different name? mines a chicago pneumatic and need some new brushes, figured if they were the same i mite be able to find some new ones as my searches are proving fruitless atm. cheers stu


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work James and Mike... a lot of car to tackle on your own!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

macca85 said:


> looks great james, top work. what polisher do you use, i remember it was almost exactly the same as mine, but had a different name? mines a chicago pneumatic and need some new brushes, figured if they were the same i mite be able to find some new ones as my searches are proving fruitless atm. cheers stu


James uses a Milwaukee... they are basically the same as the CP8210 but in red with a detachable lead. The brush units will be the same.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice Work James,

As always good job done with nice results.

Gareth


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> James uses a Milwaukee... they are basically the same as the CP8210 but in red with a detachable lead. The brush units will be the same.


cheers, any ideas where i might be able to get new brushes from??


----------

